# PRTB Adjudication Hearing



## dfg75 (24 Apr 2008)

I just received forms in the post to ask if I wanted mediation or adjudication in a PRTB case. I am going to select adjudication. Does anyone how long it will be until the actual hearing? It has been nine months since the paperwork was submitted, and am just wondering how much longer this will take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gerry m (30 Apr 2008)

seems to be no defined waiting time, whole PRTB thing appears to be very slow. I have heard of some cases taking up to two years


----------



## NHG (30 Apr 2008)

I have paperwork gone in since April 07 for a case which should be heard under the 7 day antisocial behavioural section - Still no hearing date as of yet.  Thankfully the tenant has since moved out and the guards have had him to court over the problem but still not sign of hearing (at this stage just letting it sit to see how long it will actually take).  

They did'nt even notice that I have a different tennant registered at that address.  Its really a joke.


----------



## dfg75 (1 May 2008)

I heard back this morning that the hearing will be at the end of next month (no date set). From my understanding, I would not have to attend the adjudication hearing although the PRTB mentioned that I should 'keep my calendar free towards the end of next month.' Does any one have any experience in this regard?


----------



## rsob (8 May 2008)

I've yet to hear anyone praise the PRTB, all I hear are people asking how much longer - it's really depressing - especially since my landlord skipped the country with my entire security deposit in Nov 07 and still I am waiting for PRTB to give me an adjucation date...

They also refuse to prioritize cases unless there is  'danger to life' which of course should be put first but why some common sense could not be applied to each case as it arrives is beyond me.

Their line is that they are simply smothered with an insurmountable backlog ... officially they are saying 20 weeks ( and that is from the date that they process your application fee, which took just less than a month from when I submitted the application and fee, as I remember )

I know that they inherited their case load from the Small Claims court - but they were setup 4 years ago to take those cases!

And since there is no legal proceedings involved in their mediations/adjudications you would wonder exactly why they are not flying through their case load.

Even the office of the minister for the environment can't explain why such a backlog exists and has not been dealt with, I'll post his response if ever I get it...


----------



## dfg75 (5 Jul 2008)

I had the adjudication hearing about a month ago. I heard the decision would be made in two weeks. After three weeks I queried the decision and was told the adjudicator made his decision but the PRTB was backlogged and they needed to review the decision before a final determination was made and sent to all parties. Has anyone had any experience with this? How long des it take after the adjudication hearing to get a final judgement? It seems after having been nearly a year into the process because of backlogs that the decision would be much quicker. Not too sure. Anyone's experience in this matter may shed some light on the situation.

Thanks.


----------



## shola (6 Jul 2008)

i had an adjudication hearing on April 14th. Got the result on June 26th... apparently the adjudicator has 14 days to decide and then it goes to the board which sits once a month, so depending on when your adjudicator decided, you might have just missed the board sitting. haveing said that, my adjudiactor signed her determination order just a few days after the hearing and we were still waiting til the end of june!


----------

